# The Man Upstairs



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2015)

The saga continues.....


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2015)

*The Man Upstairs, by P.G. Wodehouse*

"There were three distinct stages in the evolution of Annette Brougham's attitude towards the knocking in the room above. In the beginning it had been merely a vague discomfort. Absorbed in the composition of her waltz, she had heard it almost subconsciously. The second stage set in when it became a physical pain like red-hot pincers wrenching her mind from her music. Finally, with a thrill in indignation, she knew it for what it was--an insult. The unseen brute disliked her playing, and was intimating his views with a boot-heel.


Defiantly, with her foot on the loud pedal, she struck--almost slapped--the keys once more.


'Bang!' from the room above. 'Bang! Bang!'


Annette rose. Her face was pink, her chin tilted. Her eyes sparkled with the light of battle. She left the room and started to mount the stairs. No spectator, however just, could have helped feeling a pang of pity for the wretched man who stood unconscious of imminent doom, possibly even triumphant, behind the door at which she was on the point of tapping"...........

http://www.online-literature.com/pg-wodehouse/the-man-upstairs/1/ *(Continue reading story)

*


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2015)

"As I was walking up the stair
I met a man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today.
Oh, how I wish he'd go away!"


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)

Trailer for Playing for the Man Upstairs, a documentary film about the Lisbon Jazz Summer School featuring Danilo Perez, Ben Street, Adam Cruz, Rudresh Mahanthappa, Rogério Boccato and many other musicians. Portugal / 2010.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

Jim, I read the entire Wodehouse story and loved it.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2015)

Jim, that Kay Starr record was one I hadn't heard before. I did have Wheel of Fortune by her. This was back in fifties.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Jim, that Kay Starr record was one I hadn't heard before. I did have Wheel of Fortune by her. This was back in fifties.


 This was a big one for her! She may have inspired the TV Show!


----------

